# Centurion Numinis Float 600 Fully 120mm



## mischuer (2. August 2012)

Rahmengrösse 51.
Bin 1,80cm 84er Schrittlänge und Rad passt perfekt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221089098887


----------

